# Dynamo



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

that magic bloke... now some stuff I get how he does it but others I can't & it bugs me... saw him turn the paper butterflies into real ones & I know how he does that but the one where he vanished across the rooftops has me stumped.

End of


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

He is simply amazing......


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sky plus is bad for him the amount of times i have paused gone back to see how he does some. But like you said i just cant comprehend some of them, i think he throws the rubbish ones in to make you remember its not real and think you have him sussed.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> He is simply amazing......


I would not go that far... you need to look closer!



Benji471 said:


> Sky plus is bad for him the amount of times i have paused gone back to see how he does some. But like you said i just cant comprehend some of them, i think he throws the rubbish ones in to make you remember its not real and think you have him sussed.


I so need Sky+ as there's been a few times I've thought I've seen something :lol:

The one in the london club with that footballer when he "crawled" through the window was SO obvious :lol:


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

You can see how he does a few of them but some still have me stumped as a street artist he is really good. Would love to see him in person.


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> I would not go that far... you need to look closer!
> 
> I so need Sky+ as there's been a few times I've thought I've seen something :lol:
> 
> The one in the london club with that footballer when he "crawled" through the window was SO obvious :lol:


Please explain that one then as it had me amazed! I must be being thick!

I get some stuff but no matter how slow you watch some of his slight of hand it's still a blur... He's so fast!


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> that magic bloke... now some stuff I get how he does it but others I can't & it bugs me... saw him turn the paper butterflies into real ones & I know how he does that but the one where he vanished across the rooftops has me stumped.
> 
> End of


It wasn't him. It was a double. It's how David Blaine does all his stuff.


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> I would not go that far... you need to look closer!
> 
> I so need Sky+ as there's been a few times I've thought I've seen something :lol:
> 
> The one in the london club with that footballer when he "crawled" through the window was SO obvious :lol:


It was really bad that one wasn't it. It must have cost them a bit to have all the stooges outside. Lol


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

JordanTypeR said:


> Please explain that one then as it had me amazed! I must be being thick!
> 
> I get some stuff but no matter how slow you watch some of his slight of hand it's still a blur... He's so fast!


If you have it sky + look at the bouncers position. For a couple of seconds the one on the right touches shoulders with the other guy forming a curtain behind which dynamo ducked outside through the door.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Great programme fake or not.

It's the reaction of the public that can't rewind it or slow it down and see it for what it is, that makes it so good.


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you mean the reaction of the actors? Lol.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

nevermind his magic, i just want to be able to do that matrix style lean back thing he does!


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

bjarvis2785 said:


> nevermind his magic, i just want to be able to do that matrix style lean back thing he does!


second that :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> I would not go that far... you need to look closer!


But this is the sort of thing, i want to know how he did it, but at the same time dont because i dont want to ruin it.....

The interesting one online is the coin through the glass table trick, or the phone into a glass bottle or bending a glass without touching it.....wtf....that is amazing !


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> But this is the sort of thing, i want to know how he did it, but at the same time dont because i dont want to ruin it.....
> 
> The interesting one online is the coin through the glass table trick, or the phone into a glass bottle or bending a glass without touching it.....wtf....that is amazing !


I can tell you how all those are done but it will spoil it for you. Lol


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

Tell us!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

MrBoJangles said:


> Do you mean the reaction of the actors? Lol.


Still great T.V :thumb:


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

Sam - I will say this. There's no difference between this guy/David Blaine/Cris Angel etc and your kids party entertainers who buy cheap tricks from a magic shop. Only these guys are good showmen, have a big budget to employ stooges, and have the benefit of 'keying' in post production. When you find out how they do stuff you will be gutted because you will never be entertained by these kind of shows again; the stuff is that simple. Where the talent lies is in the theatrics and the above mentioned people are very good at it.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

F**k the haters, i bet the people dissing him wouldn't have half his abilites and impress the public in the way he does.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

jay_bmw said:


> F**k the haters, i bet the people dissing him wouldn't have half his abilites and impress the public in the way he does.


oh do grow up, we're not haters but I am one of these people who have to know everything so watch it all closely... I agree he's a great entertainer & face-to-face he would probably have me stumped, BUT having the ability to watch slow mo etc you see the things he's trying to distract you from seeing!

The butterfly one was funny, you watch all the paper butterflies get pulled behind the curtains then real ones released while you're watching the single one he turned in his hands.

The bouncer one has been explained, the guy on the right moves just at the right time to close the gap between him & the other bouncer.

The Iphone one got me though, where he appeared to turn it in half so you saw half the front & half the back.


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

The passing through glass with the bouncer was given away by the over reaction on the tv presenter (guy holding the mic).


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> you see the things he's trying to distract you from seeing!


Thats the idea behind a lot of magic tricks :wall:

Your entitled to your opinion as well as i am but it seems a bit harsh putting him down for his work - he's got pure talent.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I did see how he did one of his trick (the wonders of sky+) and when i realised i figured it out i was disappointed, this is why i prefer not to know.....lol


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

jay_bmw said:


> Thats the idea behind a lot of magic tricks :wall:
> 
> Your entitled to your opinion as well as i am but it seems a bit harsh putting him down for his work - he's got pure talent.


No one put him down though...

David Copperfield does real magic :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> No one put him down though...
> 
> David Copperfield does real magic :lol:


the general vibe of the thread seemed to me that people were taking the **** out of him , im not his mate or anything but its just the impression i got and it got my back up as he seems so talented.

Sorry if i came across as childish with my original post.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

apologies accepted 

no one is hating the guy, just some of his stuff you can see what he does but some is really baffling & it annoys me that I cannot work it out - the penny behind the watch OR pre-guessing the paper article on radio 1 is crazy!!!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Fair enough dude... yes i was listening to that on my way home and i was gobsmacked!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I thought the street magic he does is very good, you only had to look at the faces of those involved to see how impressed people are by what he does.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

who cares his ace !


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

pfff Sky+? Virgin TiVo is where it's at.









He is awesome though


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

Pffff....my names Virgin TiVo, i'm your friend...honest! I'll record everything I think you like, and if you p*ss me off, I'll record porn and make sure your Mrs finds it when you're out of the house.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

sammatty said:


> Pffff....my names Virgin TiVo, i'm your friend...honest! I'll record everything I think you like, and if you p*ss me off, I'll record porn and make sure your Mrs finds it when you're out of the house.


:lol:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I enjoy watching dynamo, some of his stuff is really good, some is really poor. Lots of stooges used though and that is obvious.

Anyone been watching penn and teller, some really good slight of hand close up magic on there, I don't mind the big show type stuff but the close up card stuff really amazes me.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

some of the things he does it's obvious once you think about it. however i would love to know how he put the phone inside a glass bottle and also how he done the walking on water stunt


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd like to know how he does the Matrix style lean back thing, looks amazing on screen.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

anthonyh90 said:


> some of the things he does it's obvious once you think about it. however i would love to know how he put the phone inside a glass bottle and also how he done the walking on water stunt


I won't spoil it by posting a link, but if you want to, as I did, you tube search 'Dynamo bottle slow motion' and you should find a link showing you, very clever none the same. In a way, I wish I hadn't been so curious now


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

I like the one where he ties his shoelace by wiggling his foot!

Some of the whole effect is in the curiosity!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Beancounter said:


> I won't spoil it by posting a link, but if you want to, as I did, you tube search 'Dynamo bottle slow motion' and you should find a link showing you, very clever none the same. In a way, I wish I hadn't been so curious now


No need for slow motion with this one its so obvious.


----------

